# How to Block Website without any Software



## dhanusaud (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, may be this trick posted before. I must say sorry & request moderators to delete this post if it is reposted .

Here is the trick how to block website without any software.

*Block website without any Software*

Go to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Etc
Find the File named "HOSTS"
Open the said file with the help of Notepad
Under "127.0.0.1 localhost" just add the site you want to block

e.g.
127.0.0.2 www.orkut.com 
127.0.0.3 www.santabanta.com

Save the file & exit notepad. (Some antivirus may prompt you the changes, simple allow the changes to take effect.)

Now both website are blocked at all.

Just add anyother website you want to block but remember last number must increase in every website.

e. g.

127.0.0.1 localhost
127.0.0.*2* www.orkut.com
127.0.0.*3* www.santabanta.com
127.0.0.*4* www.google.com


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 22, 2008)

Seen on this forum earlier as well. Don't forget to mention the source


----------



## dhanusaud (Apr 22, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Seen on this forum earlier as well. Don't forget to mention the source


 
thankx for prompt.
anyway I also don't know the exact source. If I know I will provide the source in next threads.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2008)

Knew this before...

It is going to be helpful for those who don't know.....


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 29, 2008)

If I am not wrong, in IE there is an an option for you to black sites.
I think its Toosl->Options->Content->Restricted sites
(Sorry don't remember correctly)


----------



## saching (Apr 29, 2008)

@rohan,

It will work only for IE . For any browser(firefox,safari,opera,flock etc...) installed in your PC, the above method is useful.


----------



## thetillian (May 3, 2008)

Hey thanks its working with opera too and once again thanks.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 4, 2008)

Well.. Whats the logic of increasing the last digit ? Usually its done like this : 

127.0.0.1 orkut.com
127.0.0.1 thinkdigit.com

If Windows will find these entries in hosts file, it wont query the dns for the IP address attached to these domains, instead it will try connecting to 127.0.0.1 which actually is your own computer. On most machines, there wont be any web server running so the user will get Cannot find server message. 

Not to sound like boasting but I posted this in 2004 I guess and then we had a discussion of putting 0.0.0.0 instead of 127.0.0.1 . If you put 0.0.0.0, you'll get the response fast (Cannot find server response) and it wont make your system slow (your system trying to connect to a non existent web server on your machine ) as 0.0.0.0 is an invalid ip. So try putting 0.0.0.0 instead of 127.0.0.1 ..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, there is no logic in changing the last octet. The whole range is the loopback adapter, and invariably all are going to connect to the same localhost machine.

@it_waaznt_me
Thanks for the tip, it sounds useful


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

badey badey words use kar raha hai, college mein kal sikhe aur aajidhar type kar diye


----------



## JGuru (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, This method will work. In Linux the file is "/etc/hosts". You can add the sites you want to block in the file. 
The method suggested by @Rohan_Shenoy will also work in IE. But these restrictions can be easily broken, if any person 
knows these tricks!!!
The best way to block a site is my Kernel-level programming in C/C++. Make this
program run as a TSR & also make it invisible from all the System processes!!!
So the program will run silently, won't be listed in the processes running & can't 
be stopped or hacked easily!!!


----------



## mkmkmk (May 7, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2008)

This method is good w/o any software....

but 4 blocking 100 sites or more... we have 2 use a software....

I use hostmans its free & very nice features.....as compared 2 others...


----------



## abhijangda (May 8, 2008)

that's a good method.


----------



## magneticme200 (May 11, 2008)

its nt working for me....


----------



## saROMan (May 11, 2008)

well ddnt knew about it..and works great for me..tryed opening with IE/Opera/GreenBrowser..etc .....It Works ...Thx a lot


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

@Jguru
How would you block a site using low level programming? check for the window class and close the window if the url was found? or hook some function? Please post as it may be useful for people.


----------



## anurodhjindal (May 11, 2008)

This is not working for me.........


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2008)

Old method


----------



## remrow (May 12, 2008)

that was of great help!


----------

